# Supernatural 330Ci **Now Updated**



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

After 6 or so months since it's last wax it was time to add a little post winter protection to the wife's car today.

No pre wash pics as I had a visitor arriving and i was runing a little behind

Usual wash process
Pre-soak in CG Citrus wash through a garden pressure sprayer
Two snow foam and rinses
Wheels washed with various brushes and Megs Hyperwash
Body washed with a SchMitt and Megs Oldspice
Dried with Sonus Der Wunder drying towels

Even after sitting outside for 6 months over winter it still didn't wash up bad














































Just as i was finishing the wash stage my visitor, Iain of FinerDetails fame, arrived to help me carry out a little wax test on the bonnet

The wax test post can be found HERE

The plan today was to cleanse the paint to remove any remaining old wax and then apply a new one 

Out with my new favourite cleaner glaze Dodo Juice Lime Prime Lite and the PC and a DAS finishing pad

A small amount applied to the pad










When i had applied to about half the car i buffed off and then continued to do the remainder of the car. It was quite bright today but it'd buffed off fine, you don't need too much, the amount shown did a front wing and door easily.

The condition of the paint evident after the wash stage as the pad was clean after the whole car










Next up it was time to apply what the postman had dropped off this morning, and something i had been patiently waiting for (cheers Dom)










The bespoke hard wood pot has a rubber seal around the inside of the lid to seal in the evaporants (well to stop them evaporating)










Out to the car and a small amount applied to the German applicator










and i applied a thin layer to a side at a time










It buffed off really easy, but i do regularly turn over and change the MF's as this helps me greatly with removal.

After i had been around the rest of the car i'd used hardly any product










Now to the usual over the top number of after shots from Epoch
































































One for Brazo :wave:



















It looked really glossy and wet and the flake was still clearly showing through. Really pleased with the finish so far.

I then put the car in the garage ready for another layer tomorrow, based on the finish today i can't wait. I'll add some more pics tomorrow










Another top product from the isle of Mauritius

*In garage pictures following the second layer can be* *found on page three*

*Finally got it outside on page four*


----------



## richjohnhughes (Sep 24, 2007)

looks very nice - thanks for posting. been looking at getting some of this wax. 

(dont forget those tail pipes fella)


----------



## Yeungster (May 9, 2007)

Stupidly shiny!! Good job!


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

The finish from Super Natural looks great in the pics Epoch but how does it compare in the flesh looks wise to the high end Zym0l waxes you've tried on it?


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Impressive. Though i wouldnt mind trying some out because pics on a computer screen never do waxes justice.


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

Looks awsome, and thanks for the indepth pics of the pot  very useful!

Simon


----------



## Lespaul (May 23, 2006)

Looks very nice :thumb: 
Looking forward to getting my sample pot tomorrow  

Darren


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Nice work, looks to be a very good wax :thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

richjohnhughes said:


> looks very nice - thanks for posting. been looking at getting some of this wax.
> 
> (dont forget those tail pipes fella)


ha ha
Wheels, tyres ,trim, tailpipes, windows and a second coat of wax tomorrow :thumb:



Yeungster said:


> Stupidly shiny!! Good job!


Thanks



Deanoecosse said:


> The finish from Super Natural looks great in the pics Epoch but how does it compare in the flesh looks wise to the high end Zym0l waxes you've tried on it?


Pretty good so far, ater a couple of layers i'll make a more informed comment. It's looks are more like Royal/Devine i.e. deep wet and glossy rather than the silvery edge of Vintage. It's more than holding it' own at this point

Tomorrow will be interesting


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

looks stunning. You need to do your exhaust tips though! 

nice to see the vintage lasting well! good old wax isnt it!


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

looks great, :thumb:


----------



## Spirit Detailing (Mar 29, 2007)

Lovely stuff. Can't wait to see the second layer on.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Looking top notch there mate, reminds me to do mine!


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Looking spot on:thumb: . Going to try and get a coat on mine this weekend


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

Can't wait until the second layer and beading results!


----------



## Buzzsaw (Nov 4, 2007)

Real glassy finish :thumb:


----------



## cdti_sri (Jul 17, 2006)

Next person to post a pic of a black car is gettin pistol whipped! Fantastic results mate.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Looks really good - cant wait to try my Supernatural out.

Sure Mark will appreciate the tree shot lol!


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Looking really good with a great gloss to it.

More than anything else I think that you need to share your wash process with us mere mortals, as the 330 still looks amazingly fresh 'how long' since your last polish?

The wax doing a good job too.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Looks super Jon, do like that new tub of wax too.

PS - You have too many waxes


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Very impressive!!


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

Lovely finish :thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanks Guy's

To answer a few comments

Yep i'm still loving the Vintage Nathan it's very overpriced but very very good

Steve it's almost a year to the day since you an Ant worked your magic on it, Iain will testify it does have a few light swirls here and there but on the whole it's faired well

Neil i do indeed have too many waxes, talking with Iain today and it turns out it's a comon problem


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Love the Bmw:thumb: top results on detailing


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Looks superb mate, I look forward to the final pic fest


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Looking superb. 

What are your overall impressions when compared to a fresh coat of Vintage?


----------



## jonnie5 (Jul 21, 2007)

Looks fantastic. Though your obviously great at the prep work.( A dab hand with the rotory). :buffer: Flawless finish. Your work is always first class. BUY GET THOSE PIPES CLEANED BOY.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

looks stunning - I had a black 330i for a while but could never get it looking a patch on that one :wall:

This wax has got me VERY keen to try a wax again....after deciding over winter to persevere with my new fave sealant (Ultima PGP) I just cant help thinking that I need to clear out all the waxes and just get Supernatural instead  Looks like as close to a super premium wax as I'll ever get....


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

GlynRS2 said:


> Looking superb.
> 
> What are your overall impressions when compared to a fresh coat of Vintage?


So far after one layer the Vintage effect, which is to lift the colour of the fleck into the wax layer and create a silvery/green/purple/blue sheen isn't evident, but more the deep wet glossy look from Royale/Devine.

For me it's more than a real world match, the second layer will be more interesting as tis is where the Vintage (INHO) stepped up a gear interms of gloss and wetness



jonnie5 said:


> Looks fantastic. Though your obviously great at the prep work.( A dab hand with the rotory). :buffer: Flawless finish. Your work is always first class. BUY GET THOSE PIPES CLEANED BOY.


I can't take ANY credit for the prep on this one (possibly some of the maintained finish though ) The car was polish one year ago by L200 Steve & AntGTI (HUGE post called Customer service and satisfaction)



Bigpikle said:


> looks stunning - I had a black 330i for a while but could never get it looking a patch on that one :wall:
> 
> This wax has got me VERY keen to try a wax again....after deciding over winter to persevere with my new fave sealant (Ultima PGP) I just cant help thinking that I need to clear out all the waxes and just get Supernatural instead  Looks like as close to a super premium wax as I'll ever get....


From a looks point of veiw, on a small patch, the new boy's are starting to create a much more realistic alternative. There really is no need to pay over the top anymore (although over £50 on a wax is by no means cheap)

If i'd though about it yesterday i should have done half with Vintage and half with Supernatural but i was very keen to get this on and it hasn't disapointed


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

*2nd Layer Update*

Well so far all i've done is a second layer of Supernatural

Car sat at 15 degrees with a maintained humidity of 60% for 28 hours following the first coat

First job was to bring out the duster and give the car a little wipe over. Not much dust had stuck to the car which was a huge bonus in my book, no silicone in Supernatural i presume










Then i started applying the second layer to every external part that i could get to










Left each done panel for around 10 to 15 mins then buffed off



























































































doesn't appear to mute flake at all 










I'll work on Zaino AIO and CS for the wheels tomorrow and do the zorsts etc then get her out the garage if the weather is't too bad over the weekend for a few afters.

At this stage the level of gloss and wetness is amazing but the real test will be when it gets outside

So far VERY impressed :thumb:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks fantastic 

How do you compare it to the first time you applied Vintage?


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Alex L said:


> Looks fantastic
> 
> How do you compare it to the first time you applied Vintage?


Right now i'm very excited about the finish

As the garage door went up you could see the smile on my face grow, it's a slightly different look to the Vintage but it's equal in it's impresiveness.

I'd mentioned earlier the Vintage having the silvery finish where as the Royale/Devine look is pure depth, gloss and wetness.

I know there is a lot of debate about wax and it's merits but the BM has a pretty good finish and this has added something, like the Vintage did.

I'm loving it (to steal a McD's line)


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

*Finished for this session*

*Following on from the in garage pics on page three*

Didn't have time to do the wheels with the Zaino but exhaust tips done  and final buff off complete.

Might have a few of the more established players rethinking there price structure if they want to stay competetive


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

Very nice. :thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Those towels look a bit special John, were are they from?


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Gaz W said:


> Those towels look a bit special John, were are they from?


That's one of them David G Microfibre Max towels that arrived this morning

Really plush

I'll do a review over the next few days as they are super thick


----------



## GBS (Mar 21, 2008)

Very Nice! What do you think of the Supernatural???


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

car looks great, need to try my supernatural sample out soon :thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

GBS said:


> Very Nice! What do you think of the Supernatural???


It's VERY good for the money IMHO

Just have to see how it holds up :thumb:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Looks stunning Jon :argie:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Neil_S said:


> Looks stunning Jon :argie:


Cheers Neil

It achieved the wax holy grail IMHO

it *did* add something to the finish


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

wow - the depth and clarity of those reflections is awesome :thumb:

Did you notice any change in the finish with the 2nd layer. I had all but convinced myself of the Raceglaze 55 but now am back to square one after seeing this :wall:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

My fave shots


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Mmmm, that does look good!!

Well, at least I know if Zaino doesn't do it for me this summer (sneaking suspiscion it will though!) I can try this out instead as it seems to be doing a mighty fine job over your well prepped paintwork...


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Cheers Dave


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Yep the extra pics looking fantastic mate, must get a sample pot!


----------



## Snowwolf (Oct 19, 2007)

Just got myself a pot! Should be here Wednesday :thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Brazo said:


> Yep the extra pics looking fantastic mate, must get a sample pot!


Cheers for changing the title too Mark

And we haven't seen yours for a while


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Epoch said:


> Cheers Neil
> 
> It achieved the wax holy grail IMHO
> 
> it *did* add something to the finish


What did it add? Compared to for example, another wax... say Vintage? Just interested here, as yet to find a wax that really adds anything of note to a well prepped finish....


----------



## Chopper (Jun 23, 2006)

The tree shot looks so real its even growing off the car and up the fence :thumb:


----------



## Paddy-1 (Feb 16, 2008)

nice work mate. :thumb:


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Some lovely reflections, I'm so tempted....


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Chopper said:


> The tree shot looks so real its even growing off the car and up the fence :thumb:


Yeah i thought that looked funny but it's still reflection from the roof, the edge is off shot


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Damn this is looking such a tempting buy now, after only saying to myself last month NO MORE products - Car looks mint Jon :thumb:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Such an easier pill to swallow when you can get a sample pot though hey, defo on my list to buy now.


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

That is a very impressive finish


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

It looks blacker / darker than I remember it to, but has a real gloss to the reflections.

The wax smells like 'Play-doh":lol:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

drive 'n' shine said:


> Damn this is looking such a tempting buy now, after only saying to myself last month NO MORE products - Car looks mint Jon :thumb:





Neil_S said:


> Such an easier pill to swallow when you can get a sample pot though hey, defo on my list to buy now.





GlynRS2 said:


> That is a very impressive finish


Funny actually as the car has a few very deep rids and a few blemishes and stone chips here and there but it looks pretty good when waxed up. THe man in the quote below is responsible for the finish, luckily i've mostly managed to maintain it. It needs the bumper replaing and probably the bonnet and front wings painting but i don't want it to get butchered whilst it looks like it does it's catch 22 really.

Dodo have truley surpassed themselves with the tester pot idea on the premium products too. I'd encourage anybody interested to try for £15 before you buy if your unsure about higher priced waxes.
However if you like your Nauba glow you know you'll only want the 70's porn astray size eventually.



L200 Steve said:


> It looks blacker / darker than I remember it to, but has a real gloss to the reflections.
> 
> The wax smells like 'Play-doh":lol:


Sorry Steve even though my 2 year old has some i'm not that familiar with the smell :lol: :lol: :lol:

It does look deeper due to the lak of the silver reflection, Vintage and Concour (to a lesser degree) have a real signature silvery refletion. This though is much more Royale and Devine gloss and depth 

Good to catch up today and i didn't get snowed in on the way home :wave:


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

one fancy pot for the wax


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

fantastic Jon, nice to see you using some of that gear, and tosuch good effect!


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Breathtaking reflections and shine from the supernatural, may have to buy some of this wax in the future those towels look very good, think i will invest in some to


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

richjohnhughes said:


> looks very nice - thanks for posting. been looking at getting some of this wax.
> 
> (dont forget those tail pipes fella)


And the tyres!!


----------



## astra-bertone (Mar 16, 2007)

feck me those are the best after shots i think ive seen on here


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

It's had another wash today

Post HERE


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

N8KOW said:


> And the tyres!!


Swissvax Pneu on most pics i thought

Nice and natural satin black :thumb:


----------

